# Filter nicht immer anwendbar



## CarrieBradshaw (27. September 2004)

Hey,

habe da mal eine Frage und hoffe, diese wurde noch nicht in diesem umfangreichen Forum gestellt und ihr könnt mir helfen
Und zwar habe ich das Problem sowohl bei PS 7.01 als auch PS CS, dass ich einige Filter nicht anwenden kann.
Woran liegt das?
Ich bemerke das oft, wenn ich Tutorials durchgehe. Insbesondere sind es der Zeichenfilter und Kunstfilter.


----------



## Coranor (27. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von CarrieBradshaw _
> Hey,
> 
> *habe da mal eine Frage und hoffe, diese wurde noch nicht in diesem umfangreichen Forum gestellt *und ihr könnt mir helfen
> ...



Es gibt hier auch eine Suche, mit der lässt sich eigentlich alles was hier geschrieben wurde finden. Mit den Suchworten "Filter" und "Problem" im Forum "Photoshop" bin ich auf folgenden Thread gestoßen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=146581

Laut diesem kann es einerseits daran liegen, dass Du im falschen Farbraum arbeitest (CMYK) oder im falschen Farbmodus (16 Bit pro Kanal anstatt 8 Bit und keine Angst 8 Bit pro Kanal ist mehr als genug!).


----------



## CarrieBradshaw (27. September 2004)

Ui, da habe ich die Suche doch glatt übersehen  
Ich danke dir für deine Mühe!
Werde ich gleich mal testen, ob es daran gelegen hat...


----------

